# Fina Brewers enter here.



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2011)

What's up guys? I'm going to attempt to brew some fina because damnit, I want to. I can get 4x the amount for the same price and i know what's up with the product since I made it. 

My main question is do you guys use a kit? If so are any better than others? I don't want to buy the materials in bulk because I think 4grams of tren ace will last me for a LONG time. 

I will be using the component TH pack and basskiller instructions. Seems easy enough. 

Discuss.


----------



## cutright (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm interested in this too!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 14, 2011)

Me too Id like to know how this turns out. Ive done research and it seems pretty easy but im no chemist. What raw ingredients where you thinking of getting? And what suspension?


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 14, 2011)

Calc

Here is a decent calc I came across somewhere else.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to be using the Component TH pellets compared to actual Finaplix. And the kit I was looking at would yield 40ml @ 100mg/ml = 4 grams of tren. When I do this I will buy a few 10ml sterile vials and seperate the oil so I don't have all 4g's in one vial. 

I have a really good buddy that brews his own. He says it's so easy that it's not even funny. He advised me to skip the kit and just buy everything seperate. Personally I like the idea of the kit. It might be cheaper in the end if you brew alot of Fina to buy bulk but I don't see me brewing very often. 

Here's the link to the kit.
4G Fina Aroma Kit


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 14, 2011)

It reminds me alot of another kind of cook.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 14, 2011)

I heard back in the day guys just crushed the pellets and mixed with sunflower oil and injected it! This seems like a way better option lol! Is there any issue with the sterility of the pellets?


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm going to be using the Component TH pellets compared to actual Finaplix. And the kit I was looking at would yield 40ml @ 100mg/ml = 4 grams of tren. When I do this I will buy a few 10ml sterile vials and seperate the oil so I don't have all 4g's in one vial.
> 
> I have a really good buddy that brews his own. He says it's so easy that it's not even funny. He advised me to skip the kit and just buy everything seperate. Personally I like the idea of the kit. It might be cheaper in the end if you brew alot of Fina to buy bulk but I don't see me brewing very often.
> 
> ...



With that kit link it seems to be missing the main ingredient.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What's up guys? I'm going to attempt to brew some fina because damnit, I want to. I can get 4x the amount for the same price and i know what's up with the product since I made it.
> 
> My main question is do you guys use a kit? If so are any better than others? I don't want to buy the materials in bulk because I think 4grams of tren ace will last me for a LONG time.
> 
> ...


 do your self a favor and do not use the kits. 1. because it's cheaper if you do it your self...2. you dont really know how much tren you're really working with if you just dissolve the pellets, filter and mix with the magic solution. i have done tren conversions alot, at first with the kits. but, there is a better way. this is taken from MD written by Brundel who is also on this forum as well. do it this way, believe me when i tell you that you will get a much potent product. enjoy.
*TRENBOLONE ACETATE

  Commonly people will dissolve their pellets in BA/BB, pour through a  coffee filter, add oil and run through a whatman 22um syringe filter  into a sterile vial. This will work but in my opinion the result is not  as clean and pure as the crystal fina method. Also it is hard to  determine the final potency of your tren unless you weigh the powder  first.

  2g fina
  1 bottle HEET.
  2 jars 1 small (40-70 ml) 1 large (300-500) with tight caps.
  Funnel
  Coffee filters
  1gal distilled water (keep it cold in the fridge)
  1 empty 1gal water jug.     
  A cottage cheese or similar container, cleaned thoroughly with a small  pinhole in the center so water will drip slowly through. (Test for  efficiency before using)
  A 3-5ml syringe and a bigger one, like 30+
  sharpie pen your choice of color

  I would start by marking the bottles using water, the big syringe and the sharpie.
  Just add 10ml and mark, 20ml and mark, 30ml and so on. For the larger  bottle mark in 20 ml increments until you reach 100 and then mark every  50ml.Mark both bottles and then clean with methanol and dry them. Be  careful as the methanol will remove the sharpie. There is an example  where a piece of paper with markings is used instead for reference. This  is up to you. Make sure there is no water remaining in the bottle  before starting and it is totally dry.

  Empty 1cart FINA into the small jar.
  Use something to crush the pellets (I used the flat butt end of a  spoon) *You could also use a mortar and pestle but you will lose less if  you crush them in the container your going to dissolve them in.

  Add 20ml or so Methanol, cap and swirl around. The better you have  crushed the pellets the faster it will dissolve. If you have a  watertight container then you can shake it but be certain its watertight  beforehand or you will be very disappointed when your fina splashes all  over.

  Put the coffee filter into the funnel and trim it so that the top of  the filter is shorter than the top of the funnel. Put the funnel into  the top of the larger bottle.

  Using the cap from the bottle of HEET (you can use whatever is  available) pour a bit of methanol onto the filter so that is it wet.

  Swirl your methanol/fina solution around a bit and then pour through the filter.
  Add another ml or 2 to the empty vial swirl it around and pour through  filter. Do this a couple times to get all the fina out of the bottle.  Cover the funnel with saran wrap or something to prevent methanol  evaporation.

  Using a syringe spray a few ml methanol in a circular motion from the  outside of the filter into the center to wash the filtrate into the  center and to ensure you got everything through. It may take a few  times.

  Throw the filter away this is the crap we are trying to get rid of.
  Keep the fluid.

  Place the cottage cheese container on top of the bottle and fill with  200ml cold distilled water. After your 200ml has been added drop wise  let the fluid sit for about 2 hours.

  Place your funnel into the mouth of an empty 1gal water jug.
  Add another coffee filter and pour the crystals through. *(Save the  fluid you filter for now. If your final batch weight is very low, like 1  gram, it???s possible there is some fina left uncrystallized. Since you  have already added more water, it will have started to crystallize in  the big jug. Refilter it and dry it. Add this to your final powder  before making an injectable.)

  Rinse with at least 1/5 gallon distilled water. I use a spray bottle.

  Remove the filter and set it out to dry for 12 -24 hours or until totally dry.

  Scrape the dry powder into another small vial and weigh.



  Now we are ready to make an Injectable.

  You have weighed your powder so you can adjust your calculations accordingly.
  Go here         Untitled


  Set oil according to how much your powder weighs. Multiply powder weight x10. So if it weighs 1.9g, oil in ml will be 19ml.

  100 for the dosage mg

  Leave powder weight alone.

  BA 2%

  BB 10%

  Combine all ingredients into small bottle.
  Heat in a warm water bath to dissolve crystals and lower viscosity.
  Using a new 10-20ml syringe with an 18g needle draw the tren.
  Attach a 22um syringe filter and filter into a new sterile 20ml or  larger vial. Vent with a 25g needle. Be careful not to put it too deep  into the vial or your tren will spill out.

  Roughly 2ml will remain in the filter, you will need to, using another  3-5ml syringe attached to the filter run an additional 2ml oil through  to flush all your tren out.

  Brundel 						
*


----------



## GMO (Feb 14, 2011)

I've always used kits and the basskiller's method, b/c it is what I know.

I have heard that the above will get you a better overall yield of Tren...close to 90%.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I was torn on doing the powder method vs the standard way. 

I planned on doing the normal way the first time just to see if tren is something that I want to fuck with. 

GMO, what kit did you use? 

And phetamine, yes, you have to get the pellets from another place.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2011)

Follow the Basskiller protocol, the guy knows WTF he's doing.  A well respected Bro in this game for sure.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is a refined version of the one I wrote when I was ....ehem..Using some stims for cutting.
Crush pellets in a 500ml bomex beaker. (pyrex measuring cup can be subsitituted. 500ml+)
Add 50ml methanol. (Heet in the yellow and blue bottle) about 1.75$
swirl around frequently and allow about 30min to dissolve.
Once particulates are dissolved, pour contents through a coffee filter into another 500ml beaker. Throw filter away.
Pour 400ml ice cold DISTILLED water into the second beaker.
You will see your tren crystalize.
pour this through another filter...your tren is now in the filter. Rinse with distilled water by slowly pouring it into the filter or I like to use a spray bottle.
Allow at least 24 hours to dry.

Ill be back in a few min and Illl walk you through preparing an injectable.


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2011)

Those kits are worthless. You have no clue what the final dosage is.

I use the method mentioned above.

i usually end up between 78% and 85% yield. Never got 90% before.

Its just a little more time consuming but a much better method.


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2011)

CT said:


> Follow the Basskiller protocol, the guy knows WTF he's doing.  A well respected Bro in this game for sure.



i taught him everything he knows, just like you.

You were my most gifted student. I don't know where i went wrong with you.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah kits are lame.
Good if your kinda retarded I suppose but there is no way to gauge the final mg/ml...
People say oh sure its this mg/ml...but they have no idea.

The recrystallization method leaves you with a little mound of raw tren ace powder.
I have even made a transdermal with it.
33% test
33% tren
33% 4-Oha

The stuff was evil.


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yeah kits are lame.
> Good if your kinda retarded I suppose but there is no way to gauge the final mg/ml...
> People say oh sure its this mg/ml...but they have no idea.
> 
> ...



I've never tried transdermals. 

How effective are they compared to injections ?


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2011)

Preparing your tren for injection.

Supplies for 2g
Tren powder
sterile 20ml vial
a couple 18g needles
a 25g needle
2 sterile filters min. 4 is better incase they blow out. 2-.45 and 2-.22
20-30ml syringe..the bigger they are the harder they are to push.
Oil of your choice. I like grapeseed oil. I hate cottonseed...thats another thread though.
Benzyl alcohol
benyl benzoate
beaker or pyrex measuring cup.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2011)

ROID said:


> I've never tried transdermals.
> 
> How effective are they compared to injections ?


 
Nowhere near as potent.. testim manufacturers state that they estimate 10% absorption...... and I use the same transdermal matrix....but Its higher than that.
I think 20-40%   
The stuff works for sure.
I used 10% test cream for HRT for a while and my T levels were around 1500...so it works

The test/tren/form combo was amazing....I was super strong and dry.
No other AAS used. Even gained a few lbs.
Doesnt sound like much...but I have been abusing AAS for a long time...I dont get much from anything unless I hit it with a big hammer.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2011)

Heat powder/tren/BB in a hot water bath or carefully nuke it. DO not let it get too hot or itll melt your filters. 10-20 sec bursts. stir every time.
Once solution is clear, pour in BA and stir again but not over heat or in micro. 
Draw solution into big syringe.
 WIpe out beaker for second use. Do not use water.
attach .45 syringe filter and 18g needle. filter back into the beaker.
Draw contents back onto syringe.
attach .22 sterile filter and 18g needle.
Vent a 20ml -50ml vial with another needle,25g. By vent I mean to use a 25g needle to allow air to be expelled while you add the tren in.
Filter tren into vial.
Done.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2011)

Try to be super clean with the process.
wipe all working surfaces with alcohol.
Hand sanitizer for hands.
Remember you will be injecting this into your body.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2011)

ROID said:


> i taught him everything he knows, just like you.
> 
> You were my most gifted student. I don't know where i went wrong with you.


 

Thanks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2011)

Brundel, your crystal method seems pretty damn simple. I have a digi scale that goes to the 10th so I think I can use that to get a pretty good idea of what the dosage is. That does sound a little better/more safe. 

Is there a supplier that has everything (BA, BB, Beakers, Sterile Vials, Filters)? I hate ordering shit from 10 different places.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2011)

Medical and Lab Supplies | Research Laboratory Supply Inc.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Question:

The only .22 whatmans I find are NON sterile. The .45's are sterile but not the .22's. Is that normal?


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2011)

needs to be sterile.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2011)

RLS Filtration Systems - Millipore Sterile PVDF 33mm Syringe Filters


----------



## SFW (Feb 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I think 4grams of tren ace will last me for a LONG time.


 

not really. 4 grams will only last you 10 wks @ 400mg.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2011)

Yah tren is expensive...even if you make it yourself.


----------



## brundel (Feb 16, 2011)

But its worth it......


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 17, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> not really. 4 grams will only last you 10 wks @ 400mg.


have you ever done tren at 400mgs/ week for 10 weeks? yes, it could be done but the sides you would experience would be fucking crazy! if someone had 4 grams, they could use it at 300mgs/week for 6 weeks...this is because after this point the sides out weigh the benefits. so thats roughly 2 grams. then save the other 2 for a different cycle at the same length. so, yes 4 grams isnt  a lot but seeing how most LEGIT tren costs at least $100 for 10mls...and the cost of 2-3 carts (each cart getting 1.5-1.8 grams yield) would be around $100.. it is cost effective.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 17, 2011)

brundel said:


> But its worth it......


yes it is.


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> have you ever done tren at 400mgs/ week for 10 weeks?* yes, it could be done but the sides you would experience would be fucking crazy*! if someone had 4 grams, they could use it at 300mgs/week for 6 weeks...this is because after this point the sides out weigh the benefits. so thats roughly 2 grams. then save the other 2 for a different cycle at the same length. so, yes 4 grams isnt  a lot but seeing how most LEGIT tren costs at least $100 for 10mls...and the cost of 2-3 carts (each cart getting 1.5-1.8 grams yield) would be around $100.. it is cost effective.




Everyone is different Bro. Sides can be controlled.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 17, 2011)

ROID said:


> Everyone is different Bro. Sides can be controlled.


yes your right, but generally speaking it's a lot. but, everyone is different. and can i ask a stupid question that has nothing to do with this thread? what the hell are these reputation points i keep getting?


----------



## basskiller (Jan 11, 2012)

ROID said:


> > Originally Posted by CT
> > Follow the Basskiller protocol, the guy knows WTF he's doing. A well respected Bro in this game for sure.
> 
> 
> ...



really???


----------



## cmass (Jan 11, 2012)

Go with powder method take your time when adding the distilled water I would freeze and let it drip through 23g needle into Ma tren mix make sure to use the brown coffee filters purchase more than one.   .22um filter as you most likely will burst one make sure your mixing containers have a lip for pouring and do not use extra heet most importantly take your time cannot stress this enough these were all issues I encountered good luck 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 12, 2012)

basskiller said:


> really???


 
Don't worry about him bro. We got rid of his ass a long time ago. 

Since I made this thread a while back, I'm happy to report that I've made some delicious tren ace.


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Don't worry about him bro. We got rid of his ass a long time ago.
> 
> Since I made this thread a while back, I'm happy to report that I've made some delicious tren ace.



I can confirm that...


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 12, 2012)

GMO said:


> I can confirm that...


----------

